# Looking to complete my Series 2 and 5 collections!! Series 1-3, 5, Sanrio for trade! (EU/NA)



## hanbot14 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi!! I'm very new to the trading scene. I've traded a bit on the reddit forums, but am looking to expanding my horizons (pun intended haha). Here is a list of what I have to trade:
EU versions:
009 Digby
013 Saharah
032 Bluebear
056 Bangle
075 Amelia
076 Jeremiah
202 Blathers
211 Grams 
215 Isabelle
231 Elvis
233 Colton
251 Chester 
257 Klaus
265 Gala
417 Harvey
435 Tiansheng
439 Cephalobot

NA versions:
031 Sheldon
103 Kicks
109 Porter
111 Shrunk
127 Kitt 
138 Sly
142 Peck
163 Ed
165 Filbert
174 Bettina
178 Hugh
188 Ankha
189 Drift
192 Pango
199 Big Top
210 Cyrus
219 Anchovy
228 Bubbles
244 Tangy
250 Ava
277 Monty

Sanrio:
S1 Rilla x2
S2 Marty x2
S3 Etoile x2
S4 Chai x2
S5 Chelsea x2
S6 Toby x2

Here is my in search of (ISO):
Series 2:
101 K.K.
104 Labelle
106 Booker
108 Tommy
115 Nat
116 Chip
128 Tom
129 Tipper
130 Prince
134 Kidd
136 Egbert
139 Blaire
144 Cesar
148 Whitney
153 Alfonso
154 Rhonda
162 Mathilda
164 Bianca
167 Beau
173 Julian
176 Sprinkles
181 Drake
184 Anicotti
186 Charlise
193 Keaton
200 Rocket

Series 5:
401 Tom Nook
402 Timmy & Tommy
403 Isabelle
404 Orville
405 Wilbur
406 Blathers
407 Celeste
408 Mabel
409 Sable
410 Label
411 K.K.
412 C.J.
413 Flick
414 Daisy Mae
415 Kicks
416 Saharah
417 Harvey 
418 Gulliver
419 Wisp
420 Lottie
421 Niko
422 Wardell
423 Tom Nook (Jacket)
424 Isabelle (Jacket)

Will send close pictures and package so it won't get bent. Preferably only shipping to the US. Please take my Sanrio cards!!!


----------



## chickenwingcrossing (Jan 19, 2022)

I have Egbert, or Keaton to trade for Tangy!


----------



## jadetine (Jan 20, 2022)

Howdy! I have:


SeriesNumberNameQtyRegion2162Mathilda1EU2164Bianca1NA

I am interested in any 2 of the following cards you have, in priority order:


SeriesNumberNameQtyRegion2165Filbert1NA3244Tangy (only if you haven't traded to chickenwingcrossing)1NA2188Ankha1NA3251Chester1EU3265Gala1EU

I can send a photo of the cards and my address via PM once you respond! Looking forward to it. ^^


----------



## marilyna49 (Jan 20, 2022)

_Trade found elsewhere! Sorry_

Happy Trading


----------



## WingsofFire0027 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello! 144 Cesar for 189 Drift?


----------



## CarmelinaRN (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello. Will you trade Whitney for Booker & Egbert?


----------



## maddandrea (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi! I have 9 of the cards you want (including two of the SP ones) - I'd be interested in trading for one each of your Sanrio cards! Let me know how you want to do this - I'd be down with a 1:1 trade that would include the two SP cards and any 4 of the other ones but let me know what you think. Thanks!

What I Have:

106 Booker
116 Chip
129 Tipper
136 Egbert
153 Alfonso
164 Bianca
167 Beau
176 Sprinkle
200 Rocket

What I'd Like:

S1 Rilla
S2 Marty
S3 Etoile
S4 Chai
S5 Chelsea
S6 Toby

I can send pics of the cards and everything if you'd like. Thanks!


----------



## Pixxi326 (Jan 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Chrixeleon (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello! I'm very interested in 188 Ankha and 244 Tangy if they're still available!

I have:

164 Bianca
173 Julian
176 Sprinkle
186 Charlise
193 Keaton
200 Rocket
402 Timmy & Tommy
405 Wilbur
406 Blathers


----------

